# German made dye company name?



## KCW (Mar 27, 2016)

Been using Alumilite and want to try some other brands, have heard great things about a company based out of Germany that's makes dyes but I can not find out what the name is. Hope someone here does. Thanks for the help


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't know about German dyes but if you want some killer American stain, go to the Laurel Mtn. Forge website. I buy the maple stain for walnut staining and it's fantastic. I'm going to buy the whole set next time. Gary


----------



## KCW (Mar 28, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> I don't know about German dyes but if you want some killer American stain, go to the Laurel Mtn. Forge website. I buy the maple stain for walnut staining and it's fantastic. I'm going to buy the whole set next time. Gary


Appreciate the help but I'm looking for dyes that will mix in with stabilizing resin , stains don't work

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stabwood ru (Jun 11, 2020)

[QUOTE = "KCW, post: 339462, member: 4052"] Ценю помощь, но я ищу краски, которые будут смешиваться со стабилизирующей смолой, пятна не работают [/ QUOTE]
Did you find these German dyes?


----------

